# Exchange Server email APPS??



## AAA guy (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm currentley using Microsoft Oulook (in classic mode) to commuincate with our exchange server to get my email. However there is no update, nor does one seem to be on its way, so I'm looking for an alternative. I can use other email programs like the machine's default email program and connect through POP but when I connect through POP I lose the ability of obtaining the companies address brook, which is essential, and the ability to schedule tasks, not that important.

Does anyone know of any other email program that can commuincate with an Exchange server?


----------



## evildan (Jul 1, 2002)

I'd go with "Entourage." It's the email client I use. (made, by M$) but it's one of the best clients I've used so far.

It has all of the "Out Look" options and a few more.

Entourage comes with the OSX version of MS Office.

I am not sure, but there may be a free version of an email client offered by M$. I didn't look into it becuase my company bought Office.


----------



## huck (Jul 1, 2002)

I dont think Entourage works with Microsoft Exchange Server though; nor am i familiar with any clients that will except for the Outlook version you are using.

Peace.

Ver


----------



## Hobeaux (Jul 1, 2002)

I used to use Entourage to access our Exchange server (had use set it up as an IMAP), but the issue that prevents me from using it still is that we had to shut down the ability to access the server remotely due to spam freaks.

What totally sucks about Entourage is that it doesn't support the Exchange Server's calendaring software which we use extensively at my job. Essentially each calendar is for personal use, rather than system-wide. 

Pointless in a corporate environment.


----------



## AAA guy (Jul 17, 2002)

My concern is more the loss of the companies address book database there are several hundred people working here and I'm not about to enter each person's name manually into a private address book.


----------



## byronw70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I dont know of a client that can do this, but while web access to the exhange server has existed for quite a while, if you are using exhange 2000, it works realy well and I suspect that it would work with IE5 for MAC.  You get all of the features of the client it seems.  The look and feel is similar and becuase of the WEBDAV functionality built in, it allows right mous clieck contextual menus, and dragging appointments around and stuf within the browser window.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 17, 2002)

Entourage works fine for emails on an Exchange Server.  I'm using it now with OS X 10.1.5, Office SR1, and Exchange Server running on a Small Business Server 2000.

Set it up as IMAP and you're good to go.

Of course, no calendar... no contacts... just email.


----------



## skesler (Jul 27, 2002)

ElDiabloConCaca
I am a new Mac user--PB Ti G4.  My software setup is pretty much the same as yours.  However, I have been  unsuccessful in getting Entourage to work with our Exchange Server 2000, either as a POP3 or an IMAP client.  When I try the latter, all I get is a connection error.
Can you offer any advice or point out anything I might try?  I would very much like to get my e-mail via Entourage.
I will appreciate any help you can provide.

thanks,


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jul 29, 2002)

Dear All,

To my knowledge, Outlook is the only program that works with Exchange 100%. I am on a WLAN and I have over 1000 people in my offices. 
I use Entourage on my PowerBook, which in my opinion is the best email solution for MacOS X until MS Outlook X is released.
To access the company address book, you need to set up the Directory Services that is within Entourage or any other email package.  This is easy to set up as the LDAP server is the same as your Exchange server, it's part of the package.
The LDAP should be setup correctly already on your Exchange, if not is seems that your company is not very professional.

For other features like calendar etc, this will not work in Entourage. You will still need Outlook, which seems to work fine in Classic Mode. I myself don't use it that often because it slows down my machine too much.

As for Outlook X, God only know when that will be released... sooner the better!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 29, 2002)

Rumor has it that Microsoft isn't developing an Outlook client for OS X...


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jul 29, 2002)

Dear All,

Rumour has it that they are. I found out by the MacTopia website, straight from MBU them selfs.

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/events/svspeaker/04-10browne.asp

The reason why they are taken so long is that they have to re-write Outlook from the ground up (again).
This was some time ago thou, about two months.
I wish Microsoft will tell us if they are working on one or not...


----------



## dillacom (Jul 29, 2002)

but for now if it is setup at all you can use the web interface to access all calendars and contacts.  just go to http://your.exchange.server.wtf/public and you should be able to log in.  that is what I use at my office, I am trying to get away from our exchange server completely and use a 4D schedueling software package.  more and more closer to an OS X server


----------



## skesler (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks for all the good comments after my last post.  It sounds like accessing Exchange Servers is not something Apple touts as part of their "I switched!" ad campaign.
My wants are very simple.  While I would like to be able to access my Exchange calendar and contacts, I am syncing a Palm-OS device with Entourage so  that isn't a problem.  All I really want to do is get my Exchange mail.  I've tried setting up Entourage as both a POP3 and IMAP client, but have never been successful in accessing the Exchange server.  It appears that the problem is that I can't get authenticated--the message says the server won't accept my user name and/or password.
If anyone can post a solution for me to try, I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## Finch (Jul 31, 2002)

If you have the office v.X suite you can use Entourage. I'm connecting to an Exchange server on a WIN 2000 Small Business Network using Entourage and OS X.

Finch


----------



## skesler (Jul 31, 2002)

finch,

Either something is missing from our Exchange Server setup/configuration, or there is more to the problem than your post implies.  No matter how I try to configure Entourage (POP3 and IMAP), I always get a message about my user name and/or password being not recognized or invalid.  Of course, I have no problems connecting--with the exact same user name and password--through any Windows machine.

I do believe that Entourage finds the Exchange server, but it is never authenticated.  I can ping it from the Mac, both via name and IP address.

I can't help but believe there is a way I can get my Exchange mail via Entourage.  Hopefully, someone can come up with that elusive bit of data I'm missing!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 1, 2002)

Can you access the internet through the proxy on the server?  Does it ask you to authenticate then?  In my company, we had to set aside specific "rules" on the server as well as give my Mac a static IP... that cleared up a BUNCH of authentication problems...

I have a feeling that it's something on the server side, not something on your Mac.


----------



## Finch (Aug 1, 2002)

Unfortunately one of the propeller heads in my office did the setup for me while I was on lunch! This might help I hope, If I'm correct in an office envir. I don't think Exchange servers use POP or IMAP they have address assigned to them. Eg. to connect to our exchange server the address is something like fap-bdp

Hope it helps?
Finch


----------



## skesler (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for all the helpful info.  I, too, think there must be something that's not set up properly on the exchange server.
finch, I don't know enough to understand what you're saying about an address for the exchange server.  Ours has a name, and it has an IP address.  Are you saying there is some other way to identify the exchange server?
I hadn't thought about assigning my Powerbook a static IP address.  Frankly, the problem doesn't have the appearance of a connectivity issue.  I can access the Internet, I can ping all our servers, and I can ping my Mac from another computer.
I think there is something specific on the exchange server that I'm missing.  I just can't figure out what.  Unfortunately, the company that set up our exchange server and the rest of our network really knows nothing about Macs. 
Maybe if nothing else, 10.2 will provide the solution!


----------



## dsnyder (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skesler _
> 
> Maybe if nothing else, 10.2 will provide the solution! [/B]



from:
http://www.apple.com/macosx/jaguar/compatibility.html



> To help you work remotely, the Mac OS X Mail client lets you connect better with a Microsoft Exchange mail server. Your INBOX can pretend to be an exact duplicate of whats on your work machine, so you can check your mail, delete a few items, then leave other items for when youre back in the office



Kind of short on details, but at least it gives some hope.


----------



## skesler (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, I was hoping I wouldn't have to wait until 10.2 to get a solution to the exchange server connection problem.  Obviously, a few people have gotten this to work.  In my neck of the woods, I can't find either an individual or a company that has in-depth experience/knowledge in both Macs and exchange server.
If anyone else can contribute a potential solution, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## dsnyder (Aug 2, 2002)

My understanding (which is not very reliable at all) is that something special needs to be done by the Exchange administrator to enable POP or IMAP access.  "Native" access to an exchange server, via Outlook, uses a proprietary Microsoft Protocol.

Again, my information may not be accurate.  I have never managed or used an Exchange server.


----------



## StarBuck (Aug 3, 2002)

Have a look at the microsoft newsgroups on outlook mac you will find this and a few others.

I've seen the Beta of OSX Outlook Exchange Client.

It's on the way.


Lee


----------



## AAA guy (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skesler _
> *ElDiabloConCaca
> I am a new Mac user--PB Ti G4.  My software setup is pretty much the same as yours.  However, I have been  unsuccessful in getting Entourage to work with our Exchange Server 2000, either as a POP3 or an IMAP client.  When I try the latter, all I get is a connection error.
> Can you offer any advice or point out anything I might try?  I would very much like to get my e-mail via Entourage.
> ...



I hooked up to the exchange server through the Mac's email program through IMAP and am able to get my emails but I cannot get the address book, I'm assuming Entourage is a program I need to buy?


----------



## AAA guy (Oct 7, 2002)

bringing this one back since I still haven't figured it out. I can hook up and get emails fine through most email programs through IMAP settings, but my problem is losing the contacts that are on the mail server. With about a couple hundred people workign here its impossible to go and create a list on my own I need to get to the list on the mail server and I haven't found a solution to that.


----------



## Javintosh (Oct 7, 2002)

I have Exchange server at work. I can tell you you that apple's mail client (which I currently use) does not connect to the exchange server natively. I use pop to connect to the mail server. I don't have direct access to the address book. You'd need the address book to be accessible via LDAP. They were going to setup LDAP at work, but with the economy where it is, the deployment got pushed back  

Anyhow, I copied most of the address book entries (emails only) pretty quickly. Since I archive all my emails, I went to the folder where I archive emails, selected all 6,000 emails and selected add sender to address book. That pretty much did the trick, I have not needed to use outlook for email lookups since then.


----------



## Slusser (Oct 8, 2002)

Eudora will work with Exchange Server. And there is a free version. It does all that Entourage or Mail does. It is also IMAP capable.


----------



## chrisjasper (Aug 1, 2003)

SKesler, you need to 
A: ensure that your Exchange server is set to allow clear text authentication, and, 
B: the username format must be domain\username

Also I have had problems with the keychains in X being corrupt and scrambling passwords so either opt to not save the password in keychain or run the keychain repair utility before setting up your imap account in either Entourage, Mail, Eudora etc.


----------



## chrisjasper (Aug 1, 2003)

This is easily done, if you have Entourage simply add a new directory service in accounts under the Tools menu and add the name or IP of your Exchange server, logon is not usually necessary.
If you are using Mail then open the Address book program and under preferences add a new LDAP server either through wins name or IP address.

Cheers

Chris J


----------



## chevy (Aug 1, 2003)

Netscape does LDAP synch too.

Apple should add it to iSync and the world will be perfect.


----------



## mididen (Aug 9, 2003)

I've just downloaded all updates with regard to MS OfficeX, including the one for Entourage that's supposed to finally allow access to our exchange server.
To date, however, I haven't been successful at configuring it.
Anyone know anything about that?
Thanks for any help!

Dennis
mididen@yahoo.com


----------



## TonyD (Mar 22, 2005)

I set up a client with Entourage in his Exchange Server office. The only problem I had was that his co-workers couldn't view his calendar. I solved this problem by setting up sharing using his account on a Windows machine. After that we switched back to the Mac and everyone can view his calendar.

-td



			
				Hobeaux said:
			
		

> I used to use Entourage to access our Exchange server (had use set it up as an IMAP), but the issue that prevents me from using it still is that we had to shut down the ability to access the server remotely due to spam freaks.
> 
> What totally sucks about Entourage is that it doesn't support the Exchange Server's calendaring software which we use extensively at my job. Essentially each calendar is for personal use, rather than system-wide.
> 
> Pointless in a corporate environment.


----------

